# Need home for my guy :(



## Debless83 (Jun 7, 2013)

I am trying to find a home for my 2 year old(as of 12/8) male. 

I have some medical treatments I will be going through starting mid-December and will not have the strength or energy to give him the attention he needs.

He is up to date on all shots and heart worm medication. He has been through a basic obedience class. He does have fear aggression when people come into the house. I have been working on that by keeping him on a leash until he is accustomed to them.

I really love this guy and want what's best for him...

I live in Lewis County, NY. If you are interested please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you contacted BDBH? They may be able to help you place him. Will the breeder help you place him?


----------



## Debless83 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm new to all this so don't know what BDBH is. I'm not sure about the breeder, I haven't checked there yet (hadn't thought of it so thanks). He is neutered and I don't know if that will make it more difficult.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

BDBH is Big Dogs Big Hearts. It's a rescue in NY. Here is the link.
Big Dogs Big Hearts Rescue Upstate New York

It is better that he is neutered. Definitely contact your breeder first. He/she may have someone looking for an adult dog.

Good luck!


----------



## Debless83 (Jun 7, 2013)

According to Boe's AKC paper the breeder is Mrs.Roseangela Mine Dupree. I am unable to find any contact information for her - does anyone know her and could help me get in touch? Thanks.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You did not get Boe directly from the breeder? Where did you get him from?

What is Boe's registered name, or the name of his parents? Might help find the kennel he came from.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Have you thought of hiring a dog walker to exercise him for you? Not sure exactly what your situation is but figured it was worth mentioning.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Maybe you could find a foster for him until you are back on your feet and have regained your strength.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

hope all has worked out for op and her gsd.


----------



## Debless83 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks to all for their suggestions and comments. I have boarded Boe for the first week. Living in a very rural section of Northern NY limits my options with dog walkers and fostering. My daughter will come up for a time to help out so i am hopeful all will work out.

To answer some of the questions asked - my son bought Boe through an ad on Craigslist and he lived with him and my ex for about 11 months till I took him in. I did not register Boe with the paperwork my son received, on those papers it states his parents are King Arthur Bruin and Queen Cali Ann. I would like to know more about his lineage as he is very smart.

And again many thanks and if anyone has any suggestions for my research to start I will take them.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Good luck! I sure hope everything goes well with your treatments and also with your ability to keep your boy. Having a loving dog around always helps in the healing process in my opinion. You might need him as much as he needs you


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm sorry about your medical challenges and I am sending you thoughts of strength.

If it helps at all I have known people that have kept their dogs with them, sometimes to the end. Dogs, especially if they are bonded with you seem to sense what is going on and adjust. They can often be a source of comfort.

I know I had my first working line shepherd when i was going through a very rough time medically. She was about the only thing that made me laugh some days. 

Edited to add: This same puppy that would require all of my attention on a good day, settled down and slept beside me on the bad days. It was amazing.


----------

